# 9 Satellites: 21E+25E+26E+36E+38E+42E+45E+52E+53E in 75CM Dish



## Genius-jatt (Mar 31, 2014)

*9 Satellites: 21E+25E+26E+36E+38E+42E+45E+52E+53E in 75CM Dish*

I am just sharing my Free to Air channels (FTA) for those who like to Hunt some free satellite channels.So it is very hard work and I would appreciate some good Idea's as well Encouragement from your side friends.

Friends I caught *9 Satellites: 21E+25E+26E+36E+38E+42E+45E+52E+53E in 75CM Dish* It was a very Hard work with making all Adjustments + hardware needed as many Hard trackers know, So at last I successful and going to share all ss of *setup with FRONT,SIDE & Specially LNB SS* with you thanks 

*HERE IS 75CM-DISH SETUP SIDE SIDE VIEW:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/9SATin75CM5_zpse65713a9.jpg

*LNB'S FRONT SIDE VIEW:-*

*i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc392/dishtracking/My%2060CM-80CM%20dish/9SATin75CM3_zps1cdee2f2.jpg


Only facing some problem with Eutelsat-21B and getting one TP  at day time & 2 TP at night. 

Thanks for visiting....
*Continue with moe ss of signals etc....*


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

whoa, great work


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks friend

And any senior can tell me Is the forum section is right to post this Thread ?


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

this section is good enough imo or you can post in tutorials section


----------



## Genius-jatt (Mar 31, 2014)

snap said:


> this section is good enough imo or you can post in tutorials section



Thanks snap and I also post one another Thread in Tutorials ,Did you see that ?

Here is link dear:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials...d-hd-pvr-without-e-sata-port.html#post2090926


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2014)

great work...just a noob question...what can we use it for ?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2014)

How many channels do you get? 

BTW Nice work!!


----------



## Flash (Mar 31, 2014)

abhidev said:


> great work...just a noob question...what can we use it for ?


Same here. 



Spoiler



This thread reminds me of a scene from JL:War, when GL asks Bats about satellite while tracking Sups. 

*i.imgur.com/svW7eaQ.png


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 31, 2014)

May be "Free" TV ? (I mean for watching free TV ? )


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2014)

nice job man, r u one of the ham amatures ?  

on an another note, have you tried to catch the hamsat india sent few days back to support the ham community ?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

abhidev said:


> great work...just a noob question...what can we use it for ?



Thanks and No doubt our DTH companies are providing many good + International channels , I had already Explain in first post that," This is all about free to Air (FTA) channels on various satellites just like our DD Direct plus.This is also one of the Hobby segment who want to catch some more channels in Indian sub continent nothing else.

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> May be "Free" TV ? (I mean for watching free TV ? )



Yes friend you are absolutely right This is all about free channels around us nothing more then that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

can you list some channels which you receive after doing the setup?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

RCuber said:


> How many channels do you get?
> 
> BTW Nice work!!


Thanks and I am getting approx: 350 to 400 channels


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2014)

great work...can you list some channels ?


----------



## lywyre (Apr 1, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks and I am getting approx: 350 to 400 channels



 That Many! Ok. How many of them are good/wathcable? And how many of them are Indian channels?

Anybody else who tried, can we get a list of channels please?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 1, 2014)

^
|
and how to see them? i use reliance digital tv set top box. something else needed?


----------



## Genius-jatt (Apr 1, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> ^
> |
> and how to see them? i use reliance digital tv set top box. something else needed?


Thanks all friends 

And friend no any DTH box would work here This setup id for free to Air channels so we nee a Free to Air box like DD Direct plus and it would be better if we have HD FTA box mean we can catch many good channels ,So it is hard work you have to wait I will give you all screen shots of some channels also with signal quailty ok. thanks


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice list of FTA channels !!  

Any of those sleazy restricted russian channels that can be watched here ??


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 2, 2014)

what is input of all ????


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 3, 2014)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks all friends
> 
> And friend no any DTH box would work here This setup id for free to Air channels so we nee a Free to Air box like DD Direct plus and it would be better if we have HD FTA box mean we can catch many good channels ,So it is hard work you have to wait I will give you all screen shots of some channels also with signal quailty ok. thanks



ty for the info and waiting for more info


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2014)

@ OP looks like you did a lot of tinkering with antennas & Communication networks...
Better if you share it on edaboard.com


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2014)

its just like a hobby you get addicted to it i was too into it 4-5yrs ago i had found many russian adult channels like ren tv and many more for more info visit the saveondish forums


----------

